# Blue Amano shrimp???



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I stopped at one of my LFS today to see that soem of his amano shrimps had a blue tint to them. Anyone ever hear of this. I know the guy selling them very well and he keeps them really healthy and never medicates them with anything. They have been in the tank for 3 weeks and some are just blueish. The are acting normal oterwise so I bought some to see whats the deal with them.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Ghazanfar iirc had some really stunning photos of amano shrimp that show a slight bluish green iridescence. Is this what you are referring to? I have also seen malayan shrimp sold as amanos before, and they come in all sorts of colors from red to brown to blue.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

these are definetely amano shrimp they just have a blue tint to there clearish body. Some more than others


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I have found that when lfs's add some stress coat of some type to the bag my amanos will have an unmistakable blueness to them that wares off over time. I don't know if maybe they are stressed and are displaying blue or if they are uptaking something in the water that is making them blue, but the effect does not seem to be permanent and I've only remarked on the occurrence when buying them from the lfs.

David


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

it's not permanent, its the conditioner or whatever chemicals in the water.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

This link also might help


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thx dennis but that blue shrimp looks like a blue red cherry shrimp. these are def amano shaped and size. I will wait to see if the color fades in the coming weeks. according to mustafa at petshrimp.com there is such a thing as a blua amano but it is rare.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

On that page that dennis showed up has an "ink injected" blue amano shrimp.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I was a little worried when I first read the thread that it was a dyed shrimp. I wouldn't be surprised if it was "ink injected." I hope that does not become common in the hobby soon.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey PG

When I fist got my Amanos, they were the usual brown, but after a year, they are sorta bluish under compact lights and NOPE, mine are not injected at all


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well that's good to hear! Wonder if it is from the light or perhaps something you are feeding?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Possibly a diet containing a good amount of iodide?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Probably food containing iodide and algae


----------

